# Experienced Plow Driver



## Parma-Push (Sep 15, 2011)

10 years of commercial and residential plowing experience.
Just no truck at this time, if anyone needs help this winter let me know.
Southern burbs of Cleveland


----------



## LHK2 (Jan 22, 2007)

PM'd you............


----------



## Parma-Push (Sep 15, 2011)

Did not get the PM. 
please let me know.


----------

